# Neues Bmx



## Felixistheman12 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich möchte mir ein neues BMX kaufen und wollte fragen ob dieses :
http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=14191
Gut ist.
Neu empfehlungen erwünscht preis grenze 700 


----------



## DJ_BMX (24. Oktober 2010)

Alter! Junge!
Guck dich mal hier um man! Nicht als ob ich dir nicht helfen will.
Aber es sind so viele "BMX", "Einsteiger bmx", "Welches BMX",... bla bla bla offen.

Guck sie dir einfach durch oder auch den anderen Thread der angepinnt ist!

Leute ist das so schwer? 

________

Trotzdem helfe ich dir mal:

Also das Rad sieht echt beschissen aus von der Geo.

http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6492

Damit hast du schon ein über gutes Einsteiger Rad.

mfg.

Close


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. Oktober 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Trotzdem helfe ich dir mal:
> 
> Also das Rad sieht echt beschissen aus von der Geo.



Wenn ich die Geo mal mit dem WTP aus deinem Link vergleiche, sehe ich nur, dass das Oberrohr um 0,2" länger und die Kettenstrebe um 0,25" kürzer ist. Also grundsätzlich anders ist die Geometrie da nicht. Die Oberrohrlänge wird man evtl. mitbekommen, bei den 0,25" an der Kettenstrebe wird man kaum einen Unterschied merken. 
Insgesamt sind beide Räder nicht schlecht und wenigstens hat man hier mal die Möglichkeit, auch Räder vorzuschlagen und nicht mit Mühe und Not überhaupt was zusammen zu schustern...


----------



## mainfluffy (24. Oktober 2010)

ich finde übrigens,dass das rad nicht schlecht aussieht .
aber khe mag ich immernoch nicht so.
das von djbmx ist schon geil.
hier noch welche.
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6453
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6509


----------



## DJ_BMX (24. Oktober 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=490597


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (24. Oktober 2010)

Das Stereo Flash aus mainfluffys link habe ich mir bestellt


----------



## Rotcare (27. Oktober 2010)

Jo das Stereo - Flash ist echt Geil kann dir nur zu stimmen .


----------



## Rotcare (1. November 2010)

Hab einen Netten Shop im Internet gefunden da kannte auch mal Reinschauen http://www.bmxrad4u.com/


----------



## kuwaharaone (30. November 2010)

hey , natürlich gibts hier jede menge auswahl an bmx bikes ! schau dich gut um ! www.oldschoolbmx.de


----------



## alli333i (26. Dezember 2010)

ich bin der meinung bei 500â¬+ gibts so oder so nurnoch wtp. die andern holen wtp in sachen qualitÃ¤t dann erst wieder bei um die 2000â¬ ein.


----------



## mainfluffy (26. Dezember 2010)

junge...schonmal das datum gesehen?und interessieren tuts hier in diesem thread auch niemanden mehr !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (27. Dezember 2010)

Nunja, Also so schlecht ist es auch nicht, dass er das Thema hochbringt.

Vielleich lesen es ja einsteiger vor dem eröffnen eines neuen Threads.


----------



## mainfluffy (27. Dezember 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Vielleich lesen es ja einsteiger vor dem eröffnen eines neuen Threads.



man bist du optimistisch!


----------



## alli333i (27. Dezember 2010)

ich habs nicht so mit daten sorry....

hab auch schonmal aufn 7jahre alten fred geantwortet XD


----------

